# Les caprices de Mail sur iPad



## sapos (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Utilisateur béat de liPad depuis quelques jours, jai cependant un petit souci.

Les messages narrivent dans la boîte de réception de liPad que si le Mac est éteint . Dès que le Mac est ouvert, les messages cessent dêtre disponibles dans liPad, même en tentant un relevé de courrier manuel.

Est-ce bien naturel ? Ou certains réglages mont-ils échappés ?


----------



## Anthony (7 Octobre 2010)

Quel service de mail ? Configuration automatique ou configuration manuelle ? POP, IMAP, Exchange ? Quelle version de l'OS de l'iPad ? Des règles spécifiques dans Mail sur le Mac ?


----------



## salamander (7 Octobre 2010)

A tous les coups sur le mac tu es en pop avec effacement des messages sur le serveur dès la réception....
De ce fait, si le Mac les récupère avant, ben il n'iront pas sur l'ipad...

Pour éviter ça, il suffit de modifier le réglage sur le Mac, et lui dire de les effacer du serveur par exemple au bout d'une semaine.


----------



## sapos (7 Octobre 2010)

La situation est moins grave que je ne pensais. Je peux recevoir les mails sur l'iPad, Mac allumé, *pour autant que l'application Mail sur le Mac soit fermée*.

Est-ce bien naturel?

Service mail de SFR.
Configuration manuelle ou automatique, push activé ou non ne change rien.
POP
Version 3.2.1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------




salamander a dit:


> Pour éviter ça, il suffit de modifier le réglage sur le Mac, et lui dire de les effacer du serveur par exemple au bout d'une semaine.



Très fûté! Je modifie tout de suite.


----------



## Anthony (7 Octobre 2010)

Modifie carrément pour ne jamais les supprimer du serveur  si tu formates ton Mac sans sauvegarde, tu perdras tous tes mails.


----------



## salamander (8 Octobre 2010)

Anthony l'idée est bonne, sauf si la taille de la boite est limitée à un certain nombre de gigas, comme c'est le cas pour moi chez Free, en l'occurrence 100mo, non non tu ne rêves pas, j'ai bien dit "100mo", avec possibilité de passer à 1 super giga en migrant sur leur nouvelle plate-forme zimbra.....no comment....


----------



## Anthony (8 Octobre 2010)

Non, tu plaisantes ?

Ca fait bien longtemps que j'héberge moi-même mes courriels (j'ai aussi une boîte Gmail, soit 7 Go, et la boîte du boulot, espace quasi-illimité), mais 100 Mo, tu me fais bondir, là


----------



## sapos (8 Octobre 2010)

salamander a dit:


> A tous les coups sur le mac tu es en pop avec effacement des messages sur le serveur dès la réception....
> De ce fait, si le Mac les récupère avant, ben il n'iront pas sur l'ipad...
> 
> Pour éviter ça, il suffit de modifier le réglage sur le Mac, et lui dire de les effacer du serveur par exemple au bout d'une semaine.



Bien visé!

J'ai mis une semaine, et tout baigne.

Merci


----------



## salamander (8 Octobre 2010)

Allez, faites vous plaisir. *Regardez ça*.


----------



## Anthony (8 Octobre 2010)

salamander a dit:


> Allez, faites vous plaisir. *Regardez ça*.



Ca fait sacrément mal


----------



## nemo62 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Je fais remonter ce (très) vieux sujet pour le problème inverse !!!

Je dispose : 
- d'un iMac sous 10.6.7, 
- d'un MacBook sous 10.5.8, 
- d'un iPhone 4 sous iOS 4.3.3 et 
- d'un iPad 2 sous 4.3.3. 
Tous ces appareils "communiquent" entre eux par l'intermédiaire de MobileMe et de Mail.

Je reçois donc mes courriels de mes différents comptes (perso et pro en POP depuis Free) sur ces différents appareils. Problème : en fait je les reçois en quadruple exemplaires !!! C'est pratique de les voir sur l'iPhone ou ailleurs, mais là c'est un peu lourd de devoir les effacer sur tous les appareils.

J'ai bien tenter de régler les différents comptes sur les différents ordinateurs et devices pour ne pas tout recevoir partout, comme "après récupération, supprimer la copie du serveur" mis sur 1 journée, mais je cela ne change rien. Les mails arrivent toujours partout et ne se suppriment pas des iPad et iPhone.

Voici la configuration que j'aimerai :
- Avoir les messages personnels en "maître" sur l'iMac : une fois un message lu sur cet ordinateur, il disparaît du serveur au bout de 1 journée ; tant qu'il n'est pas été lu sur l'iMac, il reste visible ailleurs et ce même pendant plusieurs semaines (vacances par exemples)
- Avoir les messages professionnels en "maître" sur le MacBook : une fois un message lu sur cet ordinateur, il disparaît du serveur au bout de 1 journée ; tant qu'il n'est pas été lu sur le MacBook, il reste visible ailleurs et ce même pendant plusieurs semaines (vacances par exemples)
- Messages visibles sur l'iPhone et l'iPad tant qu'ils n'ont pas été lu sur un ordinateur "maître" (et qu'ils restent visibles encore pendant 24h après lecture)

Voilà. Est-ce réalisable ? Et si oui quels réglages effectués sur les différents appareils ?

Cordialement


----------



## Anthony (1 Août 2011)

Le problème ne vient-il pas de l'utilisation du POP ? Ne faudrait-il pas passer en IMAP si possible ?


----------



## Nathalex (1 Août 2011)

Ah ben tiens, en voilà un sujet qui pourrait me concerner : moi, mon Mail est sur MobileMe, mon iPad 2 est en push mais rien à faire, je dois ouvrir mail pour forcer la vérification des mails et finalement recevoir les nouveaux messages.
Sur mon iPad précédent (un 3G, ça fait une différence ?) ou sur l'iPhone, tout fonctionne imper (enfin presque puisque les mails lus sur le Mac n'apparaissent pas comme tels automatiquement sur l'iPhone tant que je ne les y ai pas ouverts). 

Des idées de ce que je pourrais tenter ?


----------



## Anthony (1 Août 2011)

J'ai le même problème avec une boîte Exchange. Du coup dans les réglages du push de cette boîte, j'ai activé la récupération à 15 minutes en cas d'absence du push. Ca marche un peu quand ça veut.


----------



## nemo62 (3 Août 2011)

anthony a dit:


> Le problème ne vient-il pas de l'utilisation du POP ? Ne faudrait-il pas passer en IMAP si possible ?



Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas impossible mais je ne sais pas comment pass&#279; du POP à l'IMAP. 

Actuellement la question ne se pose pas puisque je suis en vacances, donc avec juste iPhone et iPad. Mais j'ai vu la configuration d'un ami dans le même cas que moi, et avec les mêmes réglages tout fonctionne correctement pour lui. 

A suivre.


----------



## Alice (3 Août 2011)

Très intéressée par une réponse, une configuration a effectuer. Suis aussi en vacances, et malgré mon réglage Avancé, supprimer dés suppression de boite de réception, je cumule les spams entre iPad et iPhone.


----------

